# Iconic photos through time



## BDBoop

I hope many will participate. I was just searching Jackie Kennedy on Pinterest, as I am reading Upstairs at the White House, and she was much beloved by the Chief Usher, Mr. West. It's an excellent read, I highly recommend it to any history buffs.

So. I was looking up Jackie, and it occurred to me, there are so many pictures online of historic moments, people and locations. I don't want to put any parameters on it, just say if it touches something in you, I hope you'll share it here (and say why, if you can.)







She was so very young! And beautiful. They were both so photogenic.



> A photobooth photo of Jackie Kennedy and JFK, possibly taken during their honeymoon in 1953, courtesy the John F. Kennedy Library


----------



## DriftingSand

Anthony Quinn/Zorba The Greek:


----------



## BDBoop

Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima is a historic photograph taken on February 23, 1945, by Joe Rosenthal. It depicts five United States Marines and a U.S. Navy corpsman raising the flag of the United States atop Mount Suribachi during the Battle of Iwo Jima in World War II.


----------



## DriftingSand

One of my personal heros/General George Paton:


----------



## DriftingSand

BDBoop said:


> Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima is a historic photograph taken on February 23, 1945, by Joe Rosenthal. It depicts five United States Marines and a U.S. Navy corpsman raising the flag of the United States atop Mount Suribachi during the Battle of Iwo Jima in World War II.


 
Classic!!


----------



## HenryBHough

Vincent Price at his best.....

I had occasion to meet the man a few years later when he was on an antique buying visit to ............. (sorry, not gonna reveal where I might still be).  He was a true gentleman who took great delight in people believing he was like the characters he so often played.

Only wish the time with him could have been longer than the few minutes it actually was.


----------



## R.D.

Reading this my first thought went to the Lindbergh kidnapping.  This picture always brought the tragedy home for me


----------



## DriftingSand

Normandy Beach/WWII:


----------



## BDBoop

DriftingSand said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima is a historic photograph taken on February 23, 1945, by Joe Rosenthal. It depicts five United States Marines and a U.S. Navy corpsman raising the flag of the United States atop Mount Suribachi during the Battle of Iwo Jima in World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic!!
Click to expand...


I'm hoping that those with older memories than mine (I'll be 56 next month) will weigh in. When I post such as these, they aren't my memories. They were history to me, not current events.


----------



## DriftingSand

Bing Crosby & Bob Hope:


----------



## BDBoop

Eleanor Roosevelt, in a very flattering photo (she was quite a homely woman). From what I read in Upstairs at the White House, she was in constant motion, just a virtual whirlwind of going places and getting things done.


----------



## DriftingSand

BDBoop said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima is a historic photograph taken on February 23, 1945, by Joe Rosenthal. It depicts five United States Marines and a U.S. Navy corpsman raising the flag of the United States atop Mount Suribachi during the Battle of Iwo Jima in World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that those with older memories than mine (I'll be 56 next month) will weigh in. When I post such as these, they aren't my memories. They were history to me, not current events.
Click to expand...


Me too. I'm 54 in September. I remember seeing all of these pictures and I watched a lot of the old, black & white movies but I'm a product of the 60s and 70s.


----------



## BDBoop

The Golden Gate Bridge, a work in progress.


----------



## BDBoop

> Kent State Massacre - 4 Dead in Ohio The tipping point at home for the end of the Vietnam War. I remember when this happened. It was terrible! College students at Kent State were shot by the police while protesting the Vietnam War.


----------



## BDBoop

No caption necessary.


----------



## R.D.

Nuff said


----------



## BDBoop

Same.


----------



## BDBoop

Johnny Cash, Folsom Prison


----------



## BDBoop

I love this picture.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

American media turns public against the War in Vietnam


----------



## HenryBHough

Proof that, once-upon-a-time, American presidents understood that wars were for winning.


----------



## R.D.

Ol' Blue Eyes


----------



## GreenBean

BDBoop said:


> Kent State Massacre - 4 Dead in Ohio The tipping point at home for the end of the Vietnam War. I remember when this happened. It was terrible! College students at Kent State were shot by the police while protesting the Vietnam War.
Click to expand...


I Believe they were guardsmen not Police


----------



## BDBoop

President Roosevelt signing the declaration of war against Germany. Senator Tom Connally stands by holding a watch to fix the exact time of the declaration.


----------



## BDBoop

GreenBean said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kent State Massacre - 4 Dead in Ohio The tipping point at home for the end of the Vietnam War. I remember when this happened. It was terrible! College students at Kent State were shot by the police while protesting the Vietnam War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Believe they were guardsmen not Police
Click to expand...


I honestly don't know, but thank you.

I put it in quotes because that's what was written under the pic by whoever pinned it.


----------



## Amelia

I guess we can't post the picture of the little children running down the road after being bombed with napalm.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## BDBoop

The Rat Pack!


----------



## oldfart

If you are squeamish, skip this one.  But it is iconic.  


http://iconicphotos.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/1955_jpg.jpg?w=2816

Emmitt Till was the last public lynching in the United States.  This photo in Jet was the spark that ignited the civil rights movement.


----------



## R.D.




----------



## BDBoop

Paul Newman

/sigh


----------



## oldfart

Amelia said:


> I guess we can't post the picture of the little children running down the road after being bombed with napalm.



Unless you end run with a link, as I did.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## R.D.




----------



## Amelia




----------



## BDBoop

Amelia said:


> I guess we can't post the picture of the little children running down the road after being bombed with napalm.



Either way, like Oldfart said. Personally - we've all seen it. It's never any less horrifying but it is a huge part of our social consciousness, IMO.


----------



## BDBoop

1953 Queen Elizabeth coronation day.


----------



## BDBoop

1981, I got up at the butt crack of dawn when my baby girl was just 2-3 months old.


----------



## Amelia

Started to post Challenger explosion but couldn't ....


----------



## BDBoop

John's third birthday, his father's funeral.


----------



## BDBoop

Amelia said:


> Started to post Challenger explosion but couldn't ....






I don't see much of anybody being able to post 9/11 footage, either. Some stuff just hurts too hard.


----------



## BDBoop

Amelia said:


>








Abby Road, London


----------



## Amelia




----------



## BDBoop

Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Luddly Neddite

DriftingSand said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima is a historic photograph taken on February 23, 1945, by Joe Rosenthal. It depicts five United States Marines and a U.S. Navy corpsman raising the flag of the United States atop Mount Suribachi during the Battle of Iwo Jima in World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic!!
Click to expand...


Fascinating circumstances of that photo. And, for a long time, it was not known that the photo was posed. It was not spontaneous. It happened and then was staged again for the photo. 

Also interesting is what happened to the soldiers as a result of the photo.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

oldfart said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we can't post the picture of the little children running down the road after being bombed with napalm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you end run with a link, as I did.
Click to expand...


Read about her today. 

She's an incredible person.


----------



## BDBoop

> 'Flower Power' ~ one of the catch phrases of the counterculture movement during the late 1960s & early 1970s as a symbol of passive resistance and non-violence ideology. It is rooted in the opposition movement to the Vietnam War. This picture shows a hippie putting a flower in the gun barrel of a national guardsman at an anti-Vietnam rally (1960's). Specific details unknown.


----------



## BDBoop

Neil Armstrong 20 July, 1969


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Flopper




----------



## Flopper




----------



## BDBoop

I believe that anybody who has ever seen this picture knows what it signifies.


----------



## BDBoop

December 5, 1933 - the end of prohibition


----------



## BDBoop

Amazing link.

Rare Historical Images. - Imgur


----------



## Amelia

My picture was in the Washington Post.

Can I has be iconic? 

... lol ... I won't link to it so I guess not .....


----------



## BDBoop

Amelia said:


> My picture was in the Washington Post.
> 
> Can I has be iconic?
> 
> ... lol ... I won't link to it so I guess not .....



No!! Maintain one's privacy, woman!


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Flopper

*Starving Boy and Missionary*


----------



## BDBoop

May 18, 1980 Mt St Helens


----------



## BDBoop

Flopper said:


> *Starving Boy and Missionary*



Just .... wrong.


----------



## Flopper

*Wait For Me Daddy, by Claude P. Dettloff in New Westminster, Canada, October 1, 1940*


----------



## DriftingSand

Robert Mitchum/Cape Fear 1962 (great movie):


----------



## Amelia




----------



## BDBoop

tsunami in 2004 in Thiland and 12 other countries, over 227,00 people died and 50,000 never found


----------



## DriftingSand

Atom Bomb. One of the worst (if not THE worst) inventions of all time:


----------



## BDBoop

December 5, 1983 Statue of Liberty flanked by the twin towers.


----------



## BDBoop

Wanted poster for Al Capone


----------



## BDBoop

Ruby Bridges, being escorted to an all-white school.






**everything I read says "to" - but to me it looks like she is leaving**


----------



## Amelia

20 of the First Photographs of Things, from People to Hoaxes to the Moon


----------



## BDBoop

Twiggy


----------



## SmedlyButler

BDBoop said:


> Kent State Massacre - 4 Dead in Ohio The tipping point at home for the end of the Vietnam War. I remember when this happened. It was terrible! College students at Kent State were shot by the police while protesting the Vietnam War.
Click to expand...


That is truly an iconic photo from the anti-war movement. And I believe you're correct in saying it was a tipping point. It really focused America's attention on the worth and cost of the War. And set a scale for use of violence by authority that still resonates today. (And not to be picky but it was the Ohio National Guard that did the firing.)

This clip details how unnecessary the shootings were.

"The shootings killed four students and wounded nine. Two of the four students killed, Allison Krause and Jeffrey Miller, had participated in the protest, and the other two, Sandra Scheuer and William Knox Schroeder, had been walking from one class to the next at the time of their deaths. Schroeder was also a member of the campus ROTC battalion. *Of those wounded, none was closer than 71 feet (22 m) to the guardsmen. Of those killed, the nearest (Miller) was 225 feet (69 m) away*, and their average distance from the guardsmen was 345 feet"


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## BDBoop

A giant dust storm blacks out the sky of Goodwell, Okla., during the Dust Bowl.


----------



## BDBoop

1906 San Francisco earthquake


----------



## Flopper

R.D. said:


> Nuff said


*And...*


----------



## Amelia

> The image of firefighter Chris Fields holding the dying infant Baylee Almon won the Pulitzer Prize for Spot News Photography in 1996.Two people, Lester LaRue and Charles Porter, standing just three feet apart took almost the same image yet it was Charles Porters image that won the Pulitzer.



graphic ...  Oklahoma City Bombing [1995] | | World's famous photosWorld's famous photos


----------



## BDBoop

Winston Churchill's wedding day September 12, 1908


----------



## BDBoop

1960 Woolworth's, protesting segregation


----------



## HenryBHough

Britain's apologist-in-chief at the time:


http://c10.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/uploaded/pic_giant_102312_F.jpg


----------



## BDBoop

The rescue of baby Jessica


----------



## SmedlyButler

To me this photo of Oswald has always symbolised the strange entanglements of facts that render the event incomprehensible and led to so many conspiracy theories.


----------



## BDBoop

Cary Grant in uniform, with a dog in his pocket.


----------



## netman

How exactly do you upload an attachment ( picture file) from your own computer?

I can get it  into the Manage Attachment box, but how  do I get it into the Post Reply screen here?

Thank you.


----------



## BDBoop

SmedlyButler said:


> To me this photo of Oswald has always symbolised the strange entanglements of facts that render the event incomprehensible and led to so many conspiracy theories.



I've not read any actual books on the assassination and events surrounding it - just Stephen King's book 11/22/1963.


----------



## BDBoop

Caroline Kennedy with her baby brother.


----------



## BDBoop

Grace Kelley


----------



## BDBoop

"We had it all - just like Bogey and Bacall ... "


----------



## BDBoop

netman said:


> How exactly do you upload an attachment ( picture file) from your own computer?
> 
> I can get it  into the Manage Attachment box, but how  do I get it into the Post Reply screen here?
> 
> Thank you.



Okay, after you choose the file, and you click upload, then close that window. Below the posting screen you should see your file name next to manage attachments. You won't actually see the picture until you've posted the post.


----------



## DriftingSand

Building the Hoover Dam:


----------



## DriftingSand

Building the Empire State Building:


----------



## BDBoop

Oh my word! She's air-born, and they make it look easy!


----------



## DriftingSand

WTC Building 7 implosion:


----------



## BDBoop

HenryBHough said:


> Britain's apologist-in-chief at the time:
> 
> 
> http://c10.nrostatic.com/sites/default/files/uploaded/pic_giant_102312_F.jpg



Share more?  And bracket with [ img ] rather than [ url ] so we can see the pic please.


----------



## DriftingSand

Howard Hughe's Spruce Goose:


----------



## BDBoop

Jimi Hendrix, date unknown


----------



## DriftingSand

The Hindenburg Disaster:


----------



## SmedlyButler

Amelia said:


> I guess we can't post the picture of the little children running down the road after being bombed with napalm.



Because she was nude?

Is this acceptable?








Cropping history.


----------



## BDBoop

Love this! 








> Someone asked me when I fell for Spencer. I can&#8217;t remember. It was right away. We started our first picture together and I knew right away that I found him irresistible. Just exactly that, irresistible&#8230; We just passed twenty-seven years together in what was to me absolute bliss. Katharine Hepburn | ME: Stories of my Life


----------



## DriftingSand

The Shuttle Disaster:


----------



## BDBoop

Same for this one, Queen Elizabeth and Prince Phillip, probably fifty years apart.


----------



## BDBoop

John Travolta, Saturday Night Fever, 1977


----------



## DriftingSand

Jane Fonda supporting the Communist NVA:


----------



## BDBoop

Jimmy Stewart, in the hat he wore in most of his westerns, especially those directed by Anthony Mann


----------



## BDBoop

> Vietnam Veterans Memorial (USA). The opposite of DCs white, gleaming marble, the black, low-lying Vietnam memorial cuts into the earth, just as the Vietnam War cut into the national psyche. The monument shows the names of the wars 58,267 fatalities  listed in the order they died  along a dark, reflective wall.



Took us long enough.


----------



## BDBoop

Any sports fans out there? There are probably a few moments we could include on that front. 

I'll show pictures of when the Vikings won the Super Bowl.

TADA!!!


----------



## BDBoop

This one needs to be heard:


----------



## skye

I like that ^^^^^^


----------



## BDBoop

May 1992 - and I still miss him.


----------



## BDBoop

skye said:


> I like that ^^^^^^



I saw you posting in 'what are you listening to,' and somehow wound up in the Big Band section.


----------



## skye

BDBoop said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw you posting in 'what are you listening to,' and somehow wound up in the Big Band section.
Click to expand...



I adore vintage! love it!

let me see what can I find of Benny Goodman 30s 40s  ok?  one sec please..


----------



## SmedlyButler

Amelia said:


> Started to post Challenger explosion but couldn't ....



This afternoon I watched the movie "The Challenger Disaster" starring William Hurt. I recommend it highly. It recounts the investigation into the tragedy. Centering on Richard Feynman, Nobel winning physicist and member of the disaster committee, it essentially exposes what ammounted to a conspiracy by NASA to cover up embarrassing aspects of the case. His exposition of the non-pliability of the o-rings at low temperature was a classic display of practical science in a simple yet profound demonstration.

I'm a big Feynman fan so this photo of him with an o-ring sample and a glass of ice water  at a hearing of the committee is iconic.


----------



## Amelia

DriftingSand said:


> Building the Empire State Building:





... that reminds me of ....


----------



## BDBoop

Rosa Parks


----------



## skye

here...   (Helen Forest vocals)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91Sjh5nszHg]Smoke Gets in your eyes - Benny Goodman & Helen Forrest - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Robert Kennedy Jr, June 5 1968








> Assassination of Robert F. Kennedy ( Boris Yaro / Los Angeles Times ) June 5, 1968, Los Angeles Busboy Juan Romero, 17, comforts Robert F. Kennedy moments after Kennedy is shot in the pantry of the Ambassador Hotel kitchen. Thirty-five years later, Romero would tell Times&#8217; columnist Steve Lopez: &#8220;He was looking up at the ceiling, and I thought he&#8217;d banged his head. I asked, &#8216;Are you OK? Can you get up?'&#8221;


----------



## BDBoop

Minneapolis women lining up to vote for the first time in a presidential election, 1920


----------



## BDBoop

Jackie Kennedy (Onassis?) with Coretta King, 1968 at MLK funeral


----------



## SmedlyButler

BDBoop said:


> Vietnam Veterans Memorial (USA). The opposite of DCs white, gleaming marble, the black, low-lying Vietnam memorial cuts into the earth, just as the Vietnam War cut into the national psyche. The monument shows the names of the wars 58,267 fatalities  listed in the order they died  along a dark, reflective wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took us long enough.
Click to expand...


I've mentioned before that my first visit to the Wall was one of the most powerfully emotional events of my life. It wasn't until much later that I learned about the controversy that erupted around the design selection because the student architect Maya Ying Lin who designed it was Asian. Seems so petty now...


----------



## skye




----------



## BDBoop

This is a very enjoyable thread, but I think I need to call it a night.  Hopefully will see more shares tomorrow.


----------



## skye

hell this one means something too ...for some of us


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia

Rag Pony: Life Archives: Amish girl at National Marble Championship 1949

(That's a blog link.  I used to know how to get to that photo at the Life archives but now I can't.)


----------



## DriftingSand

R.D. said:


>



I posted a similar pic. I just noticed that you beat me to it.


----------



## DriftingSand

Amelia said:


> I guess we can't post the picture of the little children running down the road after being bombed with napalm.



Why can't we post it?  Is it the nudity or the topic?


----------



## netman

Thank you. I'll try that.


----------



## DriftingSand

Babe Ruth


----------



## DriftingSand

All In The Family


----------



## DriftingSand

Leave It To Beaver


----------



## DriftingSand

Father Knows Best


----------



## DriftingSand

Honeymooners


----------



## DriftingSand

Gilligan's Island


----------



## DriftingSand

Star Trek


----------



## DriftingSand

I Dream Of Jeannie


----------



## DriftingSand

Dick Van Dyke Show


----------



## DriftingSand

Dark Shadows


----------



## DriftingSand

Get Smart


----------



## DriftingSand

Apollo Moon Landing


----------



## DriftingSand

Pearl Harbor


----------



## DriftingSand

Bonny & Clyde


----------



## netman

1945....the war was over politically....but never for them... their expression on *VJ day* says it all.


----------



## FuelRod




----------



## editec




----------



## BDBoop

Liberation Day


----------



## BDBoop

The SAS storming the Iranian Embassy to free hostages taken by terrorists. London. 1980


----------



## BDBoop

Before I disappear and none of you ever see me again, 

New York Times Photojournalism - Photography, Video and Visual Journalism Archives - Lens Blog

Amazing link. 

Follow from here

New York Public Library Posts Collection of 1,000 Long Lost Depression-Era Photos

to the actual depression era photos, but you can use the search function like there's no tomorrow. 

And this, specifically, is a good read.






The Romanian revolution. Bucharest, 1989.


----------



## Amelia

DriftingSand said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we can't post the picture of the little children running down the road after being bombed with napalm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we post it?  Is it the nudity or the topic?
Click to expand...



The nudity


----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## BDBoop

Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## BDBoop

Their wedding day.



> Bess & Harry met in Sunday School when she was 5 and he was 6 .They shared elementary and high school classes. Upon graduation, Mr. Truman went to work on his Grandfather Young&#8217;s farm in Grandview , Mo, about 20 miles from Independence. Harry Truman began courting Bess in 1910 &#8211; a courtship that lasted nine years. World War I postponed the wedding, but they were married on June 28, 1919.


----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## Flopper

BDBoop said:


> 1953 Queen Elizabeth coronation day.


I remember as a kid watching the coronation on TV.  Elizabeth looked so young and scared.


----------



## BDBoop

Flopper said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1953 Queen Elizabeth coronation day.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember as a kid watching the coronation on TV.  Elizabeth looked so young and scared.
Click to expand...


She was so young. I believe she has served well.






HM King Edward VIII (later Duke of Windsor) with his niece, Princess Elizabeth of York (later Queen Elizabeth II).


----------



## BDBoop

Needs no introduction.


----------



## longknife

BDBoop said:


> Same.



Elvis was actually a really decent guy and the others in his unit liked him. He did KP and toilet duties like everyone else and only got off-post housing when his commander asked him if he wanted it.


----------



## longknife

CrusaderFrank said:


> American media turns public against the War in Vietnam



Another example of how liberal media turns photo ops into crap.
The man was a VC caught trying to set a bomb in a market with hundreds of innocent people. He threatened to have his comrades kill the cops and their families.
Yes, he deserved a trial.
But this was no different than the 10s of thousands the VC killed in towns and villages all over the south without trials.


----------



## boedicca

BDBoop said:


> John's third birthday, his father's funeral.




This is such a tear jerker.


----------



## longknife

Thanks for the thread. I was actually alive and remember most of these when they occurred.


----------



## boedicca

Not photos - but Kodak film tests from 1922, which are absolutely gorgeous.  Each frame would be a lovely still photo.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_RTnd3Smy8].[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

the falling man


----------



## BDBoop

longknife said:


> Thanks for the thread. I was actually alive and remember most of these when they occurred.



Be happy to see any contributions if you got 'em!


----------



## Flopper

Ernie S. said:


>


There's a story that goes along with this striking picture of this Afgan girl with the haunting eyes.

National Geographic photographer Steve McCurry was in the region in 1984for a story on the refugee crisis. While touring a refugee camp on the Afghanistan-Pakistan border, he entered a large tent that served as a girls school. The first child he saw was a shy girl with fiery eyes, about 12 years old.  McCurry approached the girl, and she agreed to let him take her picture.  "I didn't think the photograph of the girl would be different from anything else I shot that day," he later recalled. What emerged was a searingly beautiful image of a young girl with haunting eyes who came to symbolize the plight and the pain and the strength of her people.

National Geographic chose a close-up of the girl as the cover photo for the article, which ran in the June 1985 issue. Her sea green eyes striped with blue and yellow peered with a mixture of bitterness and courage from within a tattered burgundy scarf. The "Afghan girl" touched the souls of millions.

Her name was Sharbat Gula, which means "sweetwater flower girl" in Pashtu, the language of her Pashtun tribe. But McCurry, and the world, wouldn't know this or any other details of her tragic life until 17 years later.

Sharbat Gula came to Pakistan in 1983 after her parents were both killed in a Soviet air raid on their Afghan village. She had trudged through the jagged mountains in winter for nearly two weeks with her grandmother, brother, and three sisters. She had lived in several refugee camps before coming to the one where McCurry met her.

McCurry said the photo of her "summed up for me the trauma and plight, and the whole situation of suddenly having to flee your home and end up in refugee camp, hundreds of miles away."

In the years after the photo was published, McCurry attempted several times to find Sharbat Gula again, but to no avail. A trip to Pakistan in January 2002 finally bore fruit. He returned to the same refugee camp, still open, and showed her photo around. A man who had lived in that camp as a child recognized the girl and told McCurry he knew her brother. He would go and get her.

Afghanistan has known precious few days of peace since the 1979 Soviet invasion. But years ago, during a lull in the country's many conflicts, Sharbat Gula had returned home to her village in the Tora Bora region. Now, after three days of hiking, the man from the camp returned with her and her family.

Examination by a local ophthalmologist and an iris-recognition test from a New Jersey lab revealed that this woman and the schoolgirl in the photo were the same. The Afghan girl was found.

"She's as striking as the young girl I photographed 17 years ago," McCurry said.

Sharbat Gula's face bears signs of the hardships she's survived, but her unforgettable eyes still glow. She does not know her exact age, but she remembers the day Steve McCurry came to her school tent. She lives a simple, anonymous life in Afghanistan with her husband and three daughters. She'd never seen McCurry's famous photograph. She had no idea her face had become an icon.

A devout Muslim, Sharbat Gula agreed only with her husband's consent to appear without her chadri, or burka. National Geographic published her story with before-and-after photos in April 2002.






Afghan Girl on Cover of Magazine, Photos, Wallpapers - National Geographic


----------



## BDBoop

boedicca said:


> Not photos - but Kodak film tests from 1922, which are absolutely gorgeous.  Each frame would be a lovely still photo.
> 
> .



This should be a featured post. I hope everybody watches the video. Wow.  Thank you so much.


----------



## BDBoop

Flopper said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a story that goes along with this striking picture of this Afgan girl with the haunting eyes.
> 
> National Geographic photographer Steve McCurry was in the region in 1984for a story on the refugee crisis. While touring a refugee camp on the Afghanistan-Pakistan border, he entered a large tent that served as a girls school. The first child he saw was a shy girl with fiery eyes, about 12 years old.  McCurry approached the girl, and she agreed to let him take her picture.  "I didn't think the photograph of the girl would be different from anything else I shot that day," he later recalled. What emerged was a searingly beautiful image of a young girl with haunting eyes who came to symbolize the plight and the pain and the strength of her people.
> 
> National Geographic chose a close-up of the girl as the cover photo for the article, which ran in the June 1985 issue. Her sea green eyes striped with blue and yellow peered with a mixture of bitterness and courage from within a tattered burgundy scarf. The "Afghan girl" touched the souls of millions.
> 
> Her name was Sharbat Gula, which means "sweetwater flower girl" in Pashtu, the language of her Pashtun tribe. But McCurry, and the world, wouldn't know this or any other details of her tragic life until 17 years later.
> 
> Sharbat Gula came to Pakistan in 1983 after her parents were both killed in a Soviet air raid on their Afghan village. She had trudged through the jagged mountains in winter for nearly two weeks with her grandmother, brother, and three sisters. She had lived in several refugee camps before coming to the one where McCurry met her.
> 
> McCurry said the photo of her "summed up for me the trauma and plight, and the whole situation of suddenly having to flee your home and end up in refugee camp, hundreds of miles away."
> 
> In the years after the photo was published, McCurry attempted several times to find Sharbat Gula again, but to no avail. A trip to Pakistan in January 2002 finally bore fruit. He returned to the same refugee camp, still open, and showed her photo around. A man who had lived in that camp as a child recognized the girl and told McCurry he knew her brother. He would go and get her.
> 
> Afghanistan has known precious few days of peace since the 1979 Soviet invasion. But years ago, during a lull in the country's many conflicts, Sharbat Gula had returned home to her village in the Tora Bora region. Now, after three days of hiking, the man from the camp returned with her and her family.
> 
> Examination by a local ophthalmologist and an iris-recognition test from a New Jersey lab revealed that this woman and the schoolgirl in the photo were the same. The Afghan girl was found.
> 
> "She's as striking as the young girl I photographed 17 years ago," McCurry said.
> 
> Sharbat Gula's face bears signs of the hardships she's survived, but her unforgettable eyes still glow. She does not know her exact age, but she remembers the day Steve McCurry came to her school tent. She lives a simple, anonymous life in Afghanistan with her husband and three daughters. She'd never seen McCurry's famous photograph. She had no idea her face had become an icon.
> 
> A devout Muslim, Sharbat Gula agreed only with her husband's consent to appear without her chadri, or burka. National Geographic published her story with before-and-after photos in April 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghan Girl on Cover of Magazine, Photos, Wallpapers - National Geographic
Click to expand...


I wondered if we'd see the follow-up. Thank you.


----------



## Flopper

netman said:


> 1945....the war was over politically....but never for them... their expression on *VJ day* says it all.


The war for my dad went on long after the last shot was fired.


----------



## BDBoop

> May 3, 1948 the U.S. Supreme Court ruled covenants prohibiting the sale of real estate to blacks & other minorities were legally not enforceable in Shelley v Kraemer. The Shelley's shown here in the photo purchased a home in a St. Louis area where 39 people owned 57 parcels of land. In February of 1911 30 of the owners signed an agreement or a restrictive covenant not to sell to African or Asian Americans. In August of 1945 the Shelley's purchased a home in the neighborhood. Kraemer's sued.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Sally Ride, first woman in space


----------



## BDBoop

And look how very far we've come.


----------



## BDBoop

Amelia Earhart


----------



## Againsheila

galloping gertie


----------



## Amelia




----------



## DriftingSand

Wright Brothers


----------



## DriftingSand

Declaration of Independence


----------



## DriftingSand

Constitution of the United States


----------



## DriftingSand

The Liberty Bell


----------



## DriftingSand

George Washington


----------



## DriftingSand

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## DriftingSand

Mount Rushmore


----------



## DriftingSand

Charles Lindbergh


----------



## skye

The iconic image of Marcy Borders sheltering in a nearby office building, her entire body covered in dust and ash, as the towers fell around her on September 11, 2001


----------



## Amelia




----------



## HenryBHough

In Dublin and in Reykjavik they have a wonderful sense of style in their statues and people can't get enough pictures.....


----------



## BDBoop

Tearing down the Berlin wall


----------



## Amelia

Pulitzer Prize-Winning Photographs From The Last 50 Years


----------



## Amelia

(Woodstock)


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Recognize him?


----------



## SmedlyButler

BDBoop said:


> Recognize him?










Captain James T. Kirk?


----------



## jon_berzerk

SmedlyButler said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain James T. Kirk?
Click to expand...


possible 

or maybe Archie Goodwin


----------



## BDBoop

Yes, it's William Shatner.


----------



## SmedlyButler

> possible
> 
> or maybe Archie Goodwin








[/QUOTE]

Is *Archie Goodwin?*


----------



## Amelia

Nero Wolfe's assistant


----------



## Amelia

... rosebud .....


----------



## Ernie S.

Amelia said:


> (Woodstock)



If you look really closely, you might be able to recognize me down by the stage.


----------



## SmedlyButler




----------



## SmedlyButler

Nothing more romantic than a Drive-in movie. I know at least 10 people that lost their virginity at one. Including me.


----------



## srlip

https://www.ipsc.org/ipsc/columbiaconference.php


----------



## namvet

a US Marine feeds a starving cat during the battle of Tarawa








more on the flag raising






photo link


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

Lewis Morley's 1963 photo of Christine Keeler sitting naked astride a plywood chair which came to symbolise both the Profumo scandal and the sexual revolution of the Swinging Sixties.


----------



## SmedlyButler

Don't think I actually sat through a whole one until I had a roomate for 5 yrs that watched them over and over again, so much he could recite the dialogue line by line precisely. Well I couldn't completely avoid them. I finally figured out he wasn't the injun killin macho ugly-American stereotype I had always had held. He had subtelty and compassion mixed up in there, and was a damn fine actor to boot. Still love and re-watch "The Searchers" and yes of course his iconic "True Grit".


----------



## DriftingSand

For some reason, my I Dream of Jeanie, Get Smart, and Wright Brothers pictures were removed twice.  The first time I edited and posted different photos of the same folks and they, too, were removed.  Here's the third and final attempt:

I Dream Of Jeannie:





Get Smart:





Wright Brothers:


----------



## DriftingSand

George Mallory and Mt. Everest:


----------



## kucing

Awful it can not be the same watching a small child so


----------



## Freiheit

GreenBean said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kent State Massacre - 4 Dead in Ohio The tipping point at home for the end of the Vietnam War. I remember when this happened. It was terrible! College students at Kent State were shot by the police while protesting the Vietnam War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Believe they were guardsmen not Police
Click to expand...

The Ohio National Guard were the shooters.


----------

